# Mono audio tracks



## layarion (Jan 23, 2018)

Please allow me to make this track mono: https://i.imgur.com/Rhu882P.png

I don't have a stereo microphone, and having it mono would be easier for me while editing on the timeline.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 23, 2018)

Go to Edit > Advanced Audio Properties, then find your microphone and check the "Downmix to Mono" box.


----------



## layarion (Jan 23, 2018)

I've asked what this does before, and someone said that it is referring to something different. Either way, in the past it's never made a mono track for me. In the editor it still shows up as a stereo track.


----------



## layarion (Jan 23, 2018)

Just to prove it, i tried it just now.

The two arrows show that there is still a left and right audio track on the microphone. https://i.imgur.com/uSZh6Vq.png


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 24, 2018)

Ah, my mistake. The video itself ends up in stereo still, even though the individual channel is mono. You can change all the tracks to mono by going to Settings > Audio > Channels and choosing Mono. However, that will change it for all tracks, not just one. I don't believe you can have mixed Mono and Stereo tracks in a single video file.


----------



## layarion (Jan 25, 2018)

dodgepong said:


> Ah, my mistake. The video itself ends up in stereo still, even though the individual channel is mono. You can change all the tracks to mono by going to Settings > Audio > Channels and choosing Mono. However, that will change it for all tracks, not just one. I don't believe you can have mixed Mono and Stereo tracks in a single video file.


Ok thanks.


----------

